# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η αναπαραγωγή μου 2013

## Gardelius

*Δημοσιεύω αυτο το θέμα μετα απο την "ατυχία" που είχα μ ενα απ τα πουλάκια μου!!!! Στην μνήμη του αγαπημένου μου " Γιαννναρου "


Μερικες* *φωτογραφίες απο το ενα ζευγαρακι κοινα μου καναρινια!!! Εχει 6 αυγά!!! 

*

----------


## xarhs

γιατι εις μνημην???????????/ επαθε κατι ο γιανναρος????????????

----------


## jk21

Ηλια ολοι εχουμε περασει στεναχωριες και ειδικα με καρδερινες  ... ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια στα καναρινακια σου !!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ομορφα καναρινακια!!  :Happy: 

Ηλια σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!! να ειναι ολα ενσπορα. καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## xarhs

καλη συνεχεια ηλια και καλη επιτυχια με τις αναπαραγωγες σου.....!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάμε δυνατα Λιάκο.

Πληροφοριακά....3 ένσπορα στα αυγά που βλέπω.

----------


## orion

άντε με το καλό πατρίδα... εγώ λέω να αφήσεις τα κοινά και να ασχοληθείς με τους ισπανούς... 

(πληροφοριακά τα βρακάκια στα κλουβιά είναι φάκα! τσιμπάνε το λάστιχο, σιγά σιγα γίνεται κλωστούλα, μπλέκεται στο ποδαράκι και παπαλα και φυσικά όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν λείπεις! εγώ ντύνω τα κλουβιά όταν τα έχω μέσα με αγροτικό νάιλον και ταϊαρ απ καλύτερα πέταξετα...  :winky:  )

----------


## serafeim

:Sick0026: 
 :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> άντε με το καλό πατρίδα... εγώ λέω να αφήσεις τα κοινά και να ασχοληθείς με τους ισπανούς...


Αστο Χρήστο...

Ειναι ήδη "ψημένος"

 :Tongue0020:

----------


## Gardelius

> Πάμε δυνατα Λιάκο.
> 
> Πληροφοριακά....3 ένσπορα στα αυγά που βλέπω.


_Βασιλη απο που ρε φιλε?? Ειμαι σ αναμμένα κάρβουνα ...._




> άντε με το καλό πατρίδα... εγώ λέω να αφήσεις τα κοινά και να ασχοληθείς με τους ισπανούς... 
> 
> (πληροφοριακά τα βρακάκια στα κλουβιά είναι φάκα! τσιμπάνε το λάστιχο, σιγά σιγα γίνεται κλωστούλα, μπλέκεται στο ποδαράκι και παπαλα και φυσικά όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν λείπεις! εγώ ντύνω τα κλουβιά όταν τα έχω μέσα με αγροτικό νάιλον και ταϊαρ απ καλύτερα πέταξετα...  )


_Να σαι καλα Χρησταρα!!!! Κατι ξέρει ο βασιλης!! Ειμαι πολυ κοντα φιλαρακι,...θα στα πω !!!!!_  :winky: 




> 


*Σεραφείμ...σ ευχαριστώ!!! Για την κατανόηση!!!* 




> Αστο Χρήστο...
> 
> Ειναι ήδη "ψημένος"


*Ξέρεις κάτι,...*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> _Βασιλη απο που ρε φιλε?? Ειμαι σ αναμμένα κάρβουνα ...._


Τα αναμένα κάρβουνα είναι την άλλη Παρασκευή.

Ξέρεις που θα μας βρεις. :Tongue0020:

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## vag21

λιακο η καρδερινα ηταν αυτη του geam?

----------


## Gardelius

*Ναι Βαγγελη!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

> 


Ηλια με το καλο!!! κοιταξε λιγο στο σουπιοκοκαλο το σιδερακι του ειναι μεσα στην σκουρια. βγαλε το φιλε μου και ξυσε το λιγο στο σημειο,  κανε του δυο τρυπουλες και στηριξε το στο κλουβι με δεματικο καλωδιων.

----------


## vag21

> *Ναι Βαγγελη!!!*


λυπαμαι λιακο,καλη επιτυχια με τα καναρινακια σου και μην το βαζεις κατω στην εκτροφη της ομορφης.

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια με το καλο!!! κοιταξε λιγο στο σουπιοκοκαλο το σιδερακι του ειναι μεσα στην σκουρια. βγαλε το φιλε μου και ξυσε το λιγο στο σημειο,  κανε του δυο τρυπουλες και στηριξε το στο κλουβι με δεματικο καλωδιων.


_Ναι φιλε!!! θα το κοιτάξω!!!_  :winky: 




> λυπαμαι λιακο,καλη επιτυχια με τα καναρινακια σου και μην το βαζεις κατω στην εκτροφη της ομορφης.


*Σ ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη!!*  ::

----------


## johnakos32

Καλη αναπραγωγικη περιοδο με το καλο να γεμισεις με μιρκουλια! καλη συνεχια...

----------


## Gardelius

_Εκανα χθες ωοσκοπηση,.....εχω 3/6 σιγουρα!!!!!_

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερες!!!!!!!! σημερα το πρωι εκανα μια <νέα> ωοσκοπηση!!!!!!! Πρεπει να εχω 5/6!!!! Ειδα σημερα "φλεβιτσες" και μαλιστα στο ενα ειδα και "κίνηση" μεσα του!!!!!!!! Τωρα απο βδομαδα αναμενω και την αφιξη καποιων νεοσσων γιατι εχουν και διαφορες!!!!! Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Ηλια με το καλο!! να ειναι και 6/6.  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

:Character0005: 
 :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## antoninio

...μπραβο βρε Ηλια...ολα καλα θα πανε..καλη Ανασταση...

----------


## xarhs

με το καλο ηλια...!!!!!

καλη ανασταση................

----------


## Gardelius

_Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδες!!!!! καλη ανασταση!!!!!!_

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Ολα να σου πανε καλα !!

----------


## Gardelius

*Νέες Αφίξεις!!!!!! * *Σήμερα το πρωι και το 2ο τ απόγευμα!!!!


*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μπραβο Ηλια! Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα  ::

----------


## teo24

Αντε με το καλο και στα υπολοιπα φιλε μου.

----------


## mitsman

ελα να γεμιζουν τα κλουβακια μας!!!

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο Ηλια!!
Σκασανε και εμενα και τα 4 αυγα αλλα δεν εβαλα φωτογραφιες να δεις και να διαλεξεις ποιο τελικα intermidiακοπουλακι θελεις!! χαχαχαχα
Αντε με το καλο και στο κλαρι!!  :Happy:

----------


## orion

ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΣΚΌΡΔΑ

----------


## Peri27

αντε αντε να βγουν και τα υπολοιπα και να πανε ολα καλα  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!! Ξέρετε όλοι πως νιώθω!!!!! χαζομπαμπας!!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!! Ξέρετε όλοι πως νιώθω!!!!! χαζομπαμπας!!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα*


Αξιος....άξιος

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Λιάκο ! καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## olga

Να τα χαίρεσαι! Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## geog87

Ηλια να σου ζησουν!!!καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*geam, .......... 4 you!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι!!! με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα και ολα στο κλαδι!!!!!!!!

Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Ειχα και μια απωλεια σ ενα αυγο σημερα.....*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μη μασάς..

Προχώρα

----------


## mitsman

Συμβαινουν και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες!

----------


## antoninio

...μια χαρα σε βρισκω Ηλια..μπραβο...

----------


## lefteris13

να σου ζησουν!

----------


## Gardelius

*Σημερινές Τελευταίες αφίξεις!!!!!!! 

*

----------


## alex1974

Τρελη...."πεινα" χαχαχαχαχα !!!!!
Να σου ζησουν....ειναι super !

----------


## serafeim

Εμενα δεν ειναι τοσο ταισμενα παντως !!! ή τα προλαβαινω εγω σε λαθος στιγμη!!
Φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ  χχχχχφτου!!!!!
Με το καλο και στο κλαρι!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

φιλαρακι να σου ζησουν και στο κλαρι ολα.

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο ηλια ....! 

να σου ζησουν τα μικρα και στο κλαρι

----------


## johnakos32

Μπράβο με το καλό στο κλαράκι είναι τέλεια!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Μεγαλώνουμε ....συνεχως!!!!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

γλυκες χνουδομπαλιτσες !!!!

----------


## xarhs

ηλια συγχαρηρηρια...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

τι μπουμπουκακια ειναι αυτα????????

----------


## Gardelius

*Κανω καλα που ταΐζω τη μαμα με αντίδι? Το τρώει με μανια κ με μανια η κακομοίρα!! Τρέχει και δεν φτάνει!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Φτου φτου φτου!!!!! ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα. 

Ηλια να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> *Κανω καλα που ταΐζω τη μαμα με αντίδι? Το τρώει με μανια κ με μανια η κακομοίρα!! Τρέχει και δεν φτάνει!!!*


Χορταρικα απο την 10τη μερα και μετα, εχουν πολυ ευαισθητο στομαχακι ακομα.

----------


## serafeim

πανεμορφα Ηλια... μπραβο.. αντε και στο κλαρι και στο νεο κλουβι μετα..

----------


## jk21

εγω θα εδινα ... ετσι κι αλλιως δινω αλλα απο 2η -3η μερα .Αλλα και αυτο αν ειναι καλα πλυμμενο 





*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας



ΑΝΤΙΔΙ : ενα ακομα ειδος ραδικιου με ηπατοπροστατευτικη αποδεδειγμενη επιστημονικα δραση 
http://www.iama.gr/ethno/eth_trip.html
http://interesjournals.org/JMMS/Pdf/...%20et%20al.pdf
*

----------


## xarhs

ηλια αν θες να ξεκινσεις απο τωρα προτινω να βαζεις ενα πολυ μικρο κομματακι. 1/6 απο το φυλλο. 

και μετα απο την 1η βδομαδα αυξανεις την ποσοτητα

ηλια να ξερεις ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα.

εγω το μηλο δινω πιο αφοβα.

----------


## Peri27

Τι γλυκα που ειναι μωρε ?!?! Να σου ζησουν..!!  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Ηλία !!! Με το καλό στο κλαρί εύχομαι  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Ηλια λες οτι δινεις στην καναρα αντιδι. ο αρσενικος δεν ειναι μαζι?

----------


## Gardelius

_




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από οδυσσέας


Ηλια λες οτι δινεις στην καναρα αντιδι. ο αρσενικος δεν ειναι μαζι?


Είναι...αλλα έχει πολυ διάθεση για "τρελίτσες" ....και ανησυχώ λίγο!!!_

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτό είναι καλό. εκτονώνει τις ορμές του και ρυθμίζει της ορμόνες της καναρας. :Anim 59:

----------


## geog87

> γλυκες χνουδομπαλιτσες !!!!


Like!!!!!!!!!!

να σου ζησουν Λιακο!!!!!!!! ποσα στα 6????? με το καλο κλαρι.......

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από geog87


Like!!!!!!!!!!

να σου ζησουν Λιακο!!!!!!!! ποσα στα 6????? με το καλο κλαρι.......


4/6 φιλε!!! αν διαβάσεις ειχα και μια ατυχία μ ενα αυγο και ενα άσπορο!! Αλλα σήμερα που τα ειδα παλι ειναι και τα 4 σουπερ!!!!* :Happy:

----------


## geog87

ξερεις το φαρμακο εσυ... ρ......εν......χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

ρουπσεν θελει να πει ... να γινουν απο 4 στα  6 .... 6 στα 6  :winky:   ::

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από jk21


ρουπσεν θελει να πει ... να γινουν απο 4 στα  6 .... 6 στα 6  



Το καταλάβαμε φίλτατε!!!!! ΔΕΝ έχω όμως timbrado...οποτε ..... 


Κατά τ αλλα συνεχίζουμε κανονικά πλουσια - πλουσια την διατροφή!!!! με αυγο βραστο κτλ κτλ.......*  :winky:

----------


## NIKOSP

> *Μεγαλώνουμε ....συνεχως!!!!!!!!*


Να σου ζησουν Λιακο ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Ανοίγουμε ματια......

*

----------


## lagreco69

Κουκλια!!! Ηλια να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Απ οτι διακρίνω είναι 2-2....!!!!! Μισά του πατερα και τα αλλα της μαμας!!!!!*

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο Ηλια.... αντε αντε και στο κλαρι!!!
Τους γονεις δεν εχω δει εγω ομως!! :/

----------


## ninos

μια χαρουλα  :Happy:  Συντομα στο κλαρι ευχομαι

----------


## johnakos32

ολα υπεροχα με το καλο στο κλαρακι!

----------


## jk21

> *Απ οτι διακρίνω είναι 2-2....!!!!! Μισά του πατερα και τα αλλα της μαμας!!!!!*


δικα σου τιποτα ;  :Icon Rolleyes: 

να τα χαιρεσαι βρε !

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν , με το καλο στο κλαδι !

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## serafeim

ελα ρε μορφη λευκο; μπραβο...
να σου ζησουν ολα...

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από serafeim


ελα ρε μορφη λευκο; μπραβο...
να σου ζησουν ολα...


Σ ευχαριστώ πολυ!!!! Και ελεγα μην πω καμιά ....μπιιιιιπ!!!!!!! ρε φιλε....ειναι όντως λευκα???? ή στη πορεια θα μου <αλλάξουν> ????*  ::

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν ηλια........... αμα ειναι λευκο τωρα λευκο θα μεινει. 

πανεμορφο παντως

----------


## serafeim

πρεπει να ειναι λευκο.. δεν αλλαζουν.. ισα ισα αν σου εχει κανενα μαυρο στιγμα στην πτεροροια να του φυγει εντελως...

----------


## xarhs

ηλια εχει μαυρο στιγμα το δικο σου?

----------


## Gardelius

*τι ειναι αυτό???*

----------


## xarhs

εχει κανενα σκουρο φτερακι πανω του το πουλακι?

----------


## serafeim

κανα φτερο μαυρο εννοει...

----------


## Gardelius

*ΑΑΑ!!!! ειπα και εγώ!!!!!!!! όχι .!!!! ειναι τελείως λευκο!!!!! όπως το βλέπεται,....*  :winky: 

*serafeim 
*

----------


## xarhs

α αμα δεν εχει ηλια μια χαρα............ ειναι ενα ωραιο λευκο κυριαρχο

----------


## οδυσσέας

φιλαρακι εγω θα σου πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την διατροφη των πουλιων, που φαινεται στην αναπτυξη των μικρων και την καθαρηοτητα της φωλιας.
συνεχισε ετσι εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο.

----------


## Gardelius

> φιλαρακι εγω θα σου πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την διατροφη των πουλιων, που φαινεται στην αναπτυξη των μικρων και την καθαρηοτητα της φωλιας.
> συνεχισε ετσι εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο.


*Σ ευχαριστώ για ΟΛΑ!!!!! και το εννοώ.... Η διατροφή ειναι φυσικά επηρεασμένη και απο jk21*

----------


## serafeim

Μερικες φορες δεν χρειαζεται μονο ο δασκαλος για να μαθεις Ηλια!!!
Ειχες θεληση, αγαπη και ηθελες να τα φροντησεις!!! Σου αξιζαν τα αποτελεσματα!!  :Happy: 
Στην επομενη θα εισαι 2 φορες καλυτερος και ουτω καθε ξης!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

στην κυριολεξια εδω και μηνες ειναι απο πανω τους ... οχι τα αφηνουμε με μια ταιστρα και οτι γινει .Βασικα θυμαμαι αρκετες φορες να αγχωνεται και για περιπτωσεις που δεν θα επρεπε ... Βασικα μεχρι να ξεκινησουν τα βατεματα οι αρσενικοι του ,ειχανε κομπλεξ γιατι δεν κουτουσαν να κανουνε κατι και τον βλεπανε στημενο να τους κατασκοπευει  ::  :Icon Rolleyes:   ::

----------


## Gardelius

_Αυτό είναι ...."σχετικά" εύκολο!!!!! Το αλλο το στοίχημα είναι το Δύσκολο!!!!! _  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

και αυτο το στοιχημα θα το κερδισεις  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Τι στοιχημα ρε Ηλια?
Ξερεις τι θα κερδισεις? Εμπειρια!!! ξερεις τι αλλο? Φιλαρακια!!! 
Να σου πω και κατι ακομη? Ολοι νιωσαμε ετσι οπως εσυ την πρωτη φορα... εμενα προσωπικα το νιωθω καθε μερα καθε φορα που μπαινουν στην αναπαραγωγη... αλλα λιγοι μα λιγοι τα φροντισαν οπως εσυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!
Μακαρι, το λεω και πραγματικα μου το ευχομαι, να φτασω στο σημειο να τα φροντιζω οπως εσυ!!! ΜΑΚΑΡΙ!!!

----------


## teo24

Να σου ζησουν Ηλια.Πανεμορφα και πεντακαθαρα.

----------


## Gardelius

*Παιδες, ειλικρινα!!!! ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!! ΟΛΟΙ μαζι περναμε χαρες αλλα και λυπες μεσα απ την αγαπη γι αυτα τα αξιολατρευτα θαυματακια της φυσης!!!! ΚΑλη συνεχεια Σ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!
*

----------


## geam

μπραβο φιλαράκι!!!! θα βγουν πανεμορφα (χρωματικα) πουλια.... και μην πεις οτι δεν στο είπα....

----------


## olga

Να τα χαίρεσαι Ηλία! είναι υπέροχα!

----------


## Gardelius

_Σημερινές καθαριότητες!!!!!!!!_  :winky:

----------


## alex1974

χαχαχα Πολυ ωραια , μπραβο σου !
Γρηγορα στο κλαδι.......χαχαχα !!!

----------


## serafeim

Τρελιαρη!!  :Happy: 
Κανουμε και την καθαρηστρια τωρα!!  :Happy:  χαχαχα  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Και τωρα,....αρχιζουν οι ερωτήσεις!!!!!!!! ζητω που καηκατεεεεεεε χαχαχαχαχαχαχα.......


Με* *αυτούς εδω για γονείς......

*


*ήθελα να μου πουν οι γνωστες τι παιζει με τα παιδάκια..τους.....*



*
ΛΕΥΚΑ??? και τι γίνεται με το φυλλο τους??*  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τα δύο λευκά ειναι αρσενικά και τα άλλα δύο ειναι θηλυκά.

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από ΑΒΑΤΟΝ


Τα δύο λευκά ειναι αρσενικά και τα άλλα δύο ειναι θηλυκά.


Μ αρέσει !!!! υπερβολικα θα λεγα ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι ...αλλα αν θέλεις μου εξηγείς .....*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *αλλα αν θέλεις μου εξηγείς .....*


Και να σου εξηγήσω ...θα το ξεχάσεις. :Tongue0020: 

Καλή συνέχεια... :Love0034:

----------


## lagreco69

Πιστευω οτι το κιτρινο καναρινακι σου ειναι φορεας λευκου κυριαρχου και τα μικρα σου.. εαν τα λεω καλα, οταν με το καλο!! μεγαλωσουν θα εχουν λιγο κιτρινο στα φτερα τους.

----------


## xarhs

επειδη ειναι κοινα δεν ξερεις τι ''αιμα κουβαλανε'' οποτε δυσκολο να σου πουμε σιγουρα ηλια.

εγω που εχω τον αρσενικο με γονιδια ασπρου και την καναρα χωρις τα μικρα που βγαινουν ασπρα ειναι παντα θυληκα.

ξερεις γενναολογικο δεντρο των πουλιων?

----------


## ninos

παρα πολυ ομορφα Ηλια !!! Το φυλο τους, θα το καταλαβεις πολυ συντομα, μην αγχωνεσαι

----------


## teo24

> παρα πολυ ομορφα Ηλια !!! Το φυλο τους, θα το καταλαβεις πολυ συντομα, μην αγχωνεσαι


Κι εγω θελω,αλλα πως?Ποτε δεν με ενοιαζε αλλα τωρα θελω να μου μεινει και κανα αρσενικο.Την αλλη φορα 5 στα 5 εβγαλα,εδωσα το ενα και τελικα ηταν και το μονο αρσενικο.

----------


## ninos

Στο 2μήνο, αυτά που αρχίζουν να σαλιαρίζουν και κυρίως σε αυτά που φουσκώνει ο λαιμός τους, είναι κατά 99% αρσενικά. Ένα άλλο στοιχείο είναι η συμπεριφορά. Τα αρσενικά πάντα κάνουν "τσαμπουκάδες" και θα καταλάβετε οτι θέλουν να διεκδικούν πρώτα την τροφή, ακόμα και από τους γονείς.  Τα μικρά θηλυκά είναι πιο μαζεμένα. 

Στα περσινά τουλάχιστον, βάσει αυτών δεν έπεσα έξω και απο τα φετινά έχω ήδη ξεχωρίσει 2 αρσενικά.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Τα δύο λευκά ειναι αρσενικά και τα άλλα δύο ειναι θηλυκά.


Βασίλη για πες μας... εγώ δε θα το ξεχάσω σίγουρα!

Το αρσενικό είναι το κίτρινο και το άλλο είναι το θηλυκό? Τι χρώμα είναι το άλλο πουλάκι??
Αυτή η λευκή μετάλλαξη με ποιον τρόπο κληρονομείται? Ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει??

----------


## Gardelius

*Στέλιο σ ευχαριστώ πολυ φιλε για την απάντηση!!!! Πάντως απ οσα μεχρι τωρα μπορω να παρατηρήσω απο τους μπόμπιρες !!!!! Βλεπω πιο <μαζεμένα> όπως λες τα λευκα!!! Μάλλον είναι θηλυκά!! θα δείξει βεβαια....αλλα σίγουρα οι συμπεριφορές ειναι αυτές που μεσα απο παρατήρηση μας δινουν τις πολυπόθητες απαντήσεις!!!! 






 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από vicky_ath


Βασίλη για πες μας... εγώ δε θα το ξεχάσω σίγουρα!

Το αρσενικό είναι το κίτρινο και το άλλο είναι το θηλυκό? Τι χρώμα είναι το άλλο πουλάκι??
Αυτή η λευκή μετάλλαξη με ποιον τρόπο κληρονομείται? Ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει??


Βίκυ σ ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση σου!! Ο βασιλης προφανώς αστειεύεται,...αλλα εγω θα ηθελα να ξερω εαν ισχύει κατι απο τους νομους των γονιδιων...*

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλησπέρα!!! Παίδες,,....παμε και εμείς σιγά σιγά για την 2η γεννα!!!! Ταισματα και βατέματα.....εχω μεταφέρει τα μικρα σ αλλη φωλια και η καναρα μου παει να στρωσει τη δεύτερη!!!!! Στο ίδιο σημείο!!! Ειμαι βεβαια υπ ατμών μήπως και δεν μου ταισουν τα κουκλάκια!!!! *  :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καλή συνέχεια ........ :Tongue0020:

----------


## jk21

κατσε λιγο ... αφησες την παλια (λερωμενη ) κενη για να την στρωσει και μετεφερες τα μικρα σε καθαρη; αν το καταλαβα σωστα ,μαλλον επρεπε απλα να μεταφερθει λιγο πιο περα η παλια και να βαλεις στη θεση της καινουργια καθαρη .αν δεν την εχει στρωσει ,το κανεις οταν γυρισεις

----------


## serafeim

Ηλια φιλε καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## ninos

Παλια ή καινουργια με τετοια καθαριοτητα, καινουργιες ειναι κ' οι 2. Χαιρομαι πολυ οταν βλεπω φωλιες που δεν ειναι τιγκα στις κουτσουλιες κ σε αποσταση αναπνοης απο τα ραμφη των νεοσσων




> _Σημερινές καθαριότητες!!!!!!!!_

----------


## johnakos32

καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!με το καλο και αλλα μικρα!

----------


## Gardelius

> *Καλησπέρα!!! Παίδες,,....παμε και εμείς σιγά σιγά για την 2η γεννα!!!! Ταισματα και βατέματα.....εχω μεταφέρει τα μικρα σ αλλη φωλια και η καναρα μου παει να στρωσει τη δεύτερη!!!!! Στο ίδιο σημείο!!! Ειμαι βεβαια υπ ατμών μήπως και δεν μου ταισουν τα κουκλάκια!!!! *





> κατσε λιγο ... αφησες την παλια (λερωμενη ) κενη για να την στρωσει και μετεφερες τα μικρα σε καθαρη; αν το καταλαβα σωστα ,μαλλον επρεπε απλα να μεταφερθει λιγο πιο περα η παλια και να βαλεις στη θεση της καινουργια καθαρη .αν δεν την εχει στρωσει ,το κανεις οταν γυρισεις


*Για να διευκρινίσω ...η φωλια ειναι στην "ιδια θεση" ...ώστε να κανει την νέα!!! Οποτε τα μικρά μεταφέρθηκαν στην αλλη μερια της ζευγαρωστρας ώστε να μην ενοχλούν και να ταιζονται κανονικά!!* 





> Παλια ή καινουργια με τετοια καθαριοτητα, καινουργιες ειναι κ' οι 2. Χαιρομαι πολυ οταν βλεπω φωλιες που δεν ειναι τιγκα στις κουτσουλιες κ σε αποσταση αναπνοης απο τα ραμφη των νεοσσων


*
Φιλε ειναι το νούμερο ενα μέλημα!!! πιστεύω για οποιον κανει αναπαραγωγές!!!!*  ::

----------


## Gardelius

_Φρέσκο πραμαααα!!!!!!_ 








*Η νέα μας φωλια,..χτίζεται .....

*

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## johnakos32

πωπω τα μικρα σου κουκλια καλη συνεχειαστην επομενη γεννα προλαβενεις ομως?

----------


## Gardelius

_




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από johnakos32


πωπω τα μικρα σου κουκλια καλη συνεχειαστην επομενη γεννα προλαβενεις ομως?


Εγώ,...μια χαρα προλαβαίνω!!! η θηλυκιά μου φιλε...."δεν" κρατιέται!!!!!  

Ευχομαι να πανε και σε σενα ολα καλα!!!!! στην 2η τώρα ειμαι πιο <έμπειρος> και θα πανε  ολα καλύτερα και απ την 1η!
_

----------


## xarhs

> _στην 2η τώρα ειμαι πιο <έμπειρος> και θα πανε  ολα καλύτερα και απ την 1η! _


ηλια ευχομαι η επομενη να ειναι με ακομα περισσοτερα πουλακια...!!!

μπραβο που τα εχεις καθαρα.........  καλη συνεχεια

----------


## johnakos32

με το καλο τοτε η δικια μου η θηλυκια κοπαναει τα φτερα της και κελαιδαει και ο αρσενικος με την γκλοστερ κλωσσαει μπερδεφτηκαν αυτα νομιζω!

----------


## orion

φτου φτου κουκλάκια  :winky:

----------


## NIKOSP

Πανεμορφα!!!! Καλη συνεχεια Λιακο!!!

----------


## jk21

αντε ρε ,σε λιγο στο κλαδι !!!

----------


## ninos

τα ασπρα ειναι υπεροχα !!!!

----------


## volcanotimes

φοβεροι μπόμπιρες
να σου ζησουν

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## geog87

να σου ζησουν Ηλιαααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## teo24

Ελα ρε φιλε πανεμορφα ειναι.Να τα χαιρεσαι.

----------


## serafeim

χο χο χο χο χο χο χο χο ..... Merry Christmas!!!
χαχαχαχαχα να σου ζησουν!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

να σου ζησουν και καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## olga

Τι ωραίο το ασπράκι στο κλαδι!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## NIKOSP

Το ενα ποιο ομορφο απο το αλλο!!! Να σου ζησουν Λιακο!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Α ρε Ηλια με τις ομορφιες!!!!

----------


## jimgo

κουκλια ολα τους μπραβο

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλησπέρα!!! Εχθές παρατήρησα οτι ενα απ τα μπομπιρακια τσιμπουσε σουπιοκοκαλο και λιγο νερο. Από περιέργεια να ανακαλύψει το "κόσμο" το ξέρω...ποτε περίπου θα τρώνε μονα ?*

----------


## teo24

Εμενα στην 25η μερα τσιμπουσαν σουπιοκοκκαλο,και κια,καμελλινα,bella di notte και ραδικοσπορο.26η μερα τσαμπι απο κεχρι και την 29η τα ειδα με σπορια απ τις ταιστρες  να τα τρωνε ανετα.

----------


## ninos

στην 30 μερα, αντε με το ζορι 35, θα τρωνε μονα τους

----------


## geog87

> *Καλησπέρα!!! Εχθές παρατήρησα οτι ενα απ τα μπομπιρακια τσιμπουσε σουπιοκοκαλο και λιγο νερο. Από περιέργεια να ανακαλύψει το "κόσμο" το ξέρω...ποτε περίπου θα τρώνε μονα ?*


χαζομπαμπα εσυ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από teo24


Εμενα στην 25η μερα τσιμπουσαν σουπιοκοκκαλο,και κια,καμελλινα,bella di notte και ραδικοσπορο.26η μερα τσαμπι απο κεχρι και την 29η τα ειδα με σπορια απ τις ταιστρες  να τα τρωνε ανετα.


21 ημερων είναι,....οποτε λιγο ακόμα έμεινε!*

----------


## teo24

Υπομονη.Εγω στις 30 τα εβαλα με χωρισμα και τρωγανε ανετα,ποτε δεν ειδα τον πατερα να πηγαινει να τα ταιζει.Βεβαια για να ειμαι σιγουρος εβαζα και αυγοτροφη.Φυσικα δεν μενει τιποτα,τρωνε τα παντα και σε χρονο 0.

----------


## Gardelius

*Γέννα Νο2 !!!!
**
Στο ίδιο* *θέμα μου, θα ανεβάσω κάποιες ακομα φωτο από τον ερχομό των "νέων" ..... προσεχώς .....* :winky: 

*Προς το παρων έχω 4 αυγά μέχρι τώρα..μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα όπως και στην 1η!!!!*

----------


## jk21

θα πανε !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Απο 26 ημερών μπορεις να τα χωρίσεις.

Εσένα όμως επειδή είναι μαμόθρεφτα κρατα τα με να χρονίσουν...και να γιορτάσει όλη η οικογένεια μαζί. :Tongue0020:

----------


## οδυσσέας

θα περιμενουμε φωτο με τα καινουργια πουλακια.

προσεξε (οπως τωρα) την διατροφη των πρωτον μικρων μεχρι να αλαξουν πουπουλα. το λεω αυτο γιατι απο την αγαπη μας για τα καινουργια μικρα, μερικες φορες μπορει να παραμελησουμε τα μεγαλα. αυτο το γραφω για ολα τα παιδια οχι μονο για εσενα.

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ ομορφα να σου ζησουν !!

----------


## serafeim

Ηλιααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!  !!!!!!
τελεια φιλαρ;κι...

----------


## Deimitori

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια! Να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## lagreco69

> *Γέννα Νο2 !!!!
> **Προς το παρων έχω 4 αυγά μέχρι τώρα..μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα όπως και στην 1η!!!!*


Υπεροχα νεα!! καλη συνεχεια!!! Ηλια.

----------


## Gardelius

*Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ Όλους!!!!!*

----------


## NIKOSP

Αντε με το καλο Λιακοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!

----------


## teo24

Αντε με το καλο κι αυτα Ηλια. :bye:

----------


## xarhs

καλα γεννητουρια ηλια...!!!!!!

----------


## Ρία

Ηλία!!!!!!! εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## eva_jovi

Άχου τα! Να σου ζήσουν!!! Είναι πανέμορφα!

----------


## οδυσσέας

παμε για την πενταδα Ηλια. :Happy0159:

----------


## Gardelius

_

Μακάρι!!! τι λες να κανω ωοσκόπηση ή όχι??
_

----------


## geog87

παιζεις ψηλα ρε φιλε!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> _
> 
> Μακάρι!!! τι λες να κανω ωοσκόπηση ή όχι??
> _


τωρα που ξερεις να κανεις? φυσικα και να κανεις. καλο θα σου κανει.

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## jk21

αν το μεσαιο δεν ειναι λιγο πιο εντονα θαλλασι απο τα αλλα ,περιμενε και αλλο αυριο

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο ηλια...!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

> αν το μεσαιο δεν ειναι λιγο πιο εντονα θαλλασι απο τα αλλα ,περιμενε και αλλο αυριο


αφου το 6ο το κανε το σαββατο..θα κανει κι αλλο 5 μερες μετα;σε μπερδεψε αφου τωρα θυμηθηκε να βαλει φωτο..ενω εσυ δε θυμασαι τιποτα :Character0005:

----------


## xarhs

> αφου το 6ο το κανε το σαββατο..θα κανει κι αλλο 5 μερες μετα;σε μπερδεψε αφου τωρα θυμηθηκε να βαλει φωτο..ενω εσυ δε θυμασαι τιποτα



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ...... ο δημητρης ειναι στα πρωτα σταδια αλτσχαιμερ χαχαχαχαχαχ........

----------


## jk21

ειμαι λιγο πεσμενος τελευταια ...  ::  και να σκεφτειτε οτι τα χουμε πει με το Λιακο για το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι και εκτος φορουμ στο τηλ ... δεν παω καλα ....

παντως χωρις πλακα ... μονο το μεσαιο δειχνει ισως λιγο διαφορετικο .αν δεν ειναι ,θα ειναι πολυ περιεργο .τα αλλα ειναι ξεκαθαρα ιδιου χρωματισμου

----------


## Gardelius

*έχει τελειώσει με τ  αυγά !!!!! είμαστε στη φαση της επώασης!! Παρασκευή θα κάνω ωοσκόπηση !!!!*  :Happy0159:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ειμαι λιγο πεσμενος τελευταια ...  και να σκεφτειτε οτι τα χουμε πει με το Λιακο για το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι και εκτος φορουμ στο τηλ ... δεν παω καλα ....
> 
> παντως χωρις πλακα ... μονο το μεσαιο δειχνει ισως λιγο διαφορετικο .αν δεν ειναι ,θα ειναι πολυ περιεργο .τα αλλα ειναι ξεκαθαρα ιδιου χρωματισμου


ξερεις πολλες καναρες να κανουν 7 αυγα??????

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

αντε με το καλο Ηλια..... :bye:

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!! Ηλια 

Ολα ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα!!!

----------


## jk21

αν τα πρωτα 1-2 ειναι αβατευτα ,ειναι συχνο οδυσσεα 

σημερα με πηρε μελο μας που η θηλυκια του την αλλη φορα ειχε κανει 6 ,και τωρα 7 .τοτε και τα 6 ηταν ενσπορα αρχικα .τωρα θα δουμε .νομιζω θα εβαζε 2 σε αλλη καναρα

----------


## Gardelius

*Παρατήρησα σήμερα οτι τα λευκα μου καναρινια....εχουν και κίτρινο στην ακρη των φτερών τους,....! αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι υπολοιπομενα σωστά??*

----------


## xarhs

κυριαρχα ηλια...!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Για κανε ενα explain..... τι σημαινει αυτο??*

----------


## xarhs

οταν εχει κιτρινο στο φτερο ειναι κυριαρχο ασπρο , οταν ειναι κατασπρο χωρις κιτρινο , ειναι υπολοιπομενο.

----------


## Gardelius

*Για μελλοντικές αναπαραγωγές?? Με τι* *πάει αυτό το χρώμα?*

----------


## xarhs

εγω προσωπικα θα το εβαζα με καποιο καναρινι που να ειναι και αυτο φορεας ασπρου κυριαρχου , η υπολοιπομενο αντιστοιχο ταιρι

----------


## lagreco69

> *Παρατήρησα σήμερα οτι τα λευκα μου καναρινια....εχουν και κίτρινο στην ακρη των φτερών τους,....! αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι υπολοιπομενα σωστά??*


Φιλε μου! ειναι λευκα (κοινα) καναρινια με αιμα απο κυριαχο, ειναι ακριβως σαν την ομορφη! που μου εμπιστευτηκε εμενα ο Χαρης. 

Εαν θελεις! οπως θα κανω και εγω, για να παρεις λευκα καναρινακια τα οποια θα ειναι ολα τους (κοινα). παρε ενα υπολοιπομενο, μην βαλεις κυριαρχο με κυριαρχο γιατι θα εχουν 25% θνησιμοτητα οι νεοσσοι τους. 

Δες και τον πινακα παρακατω.

----------


## Gardelius

*Δημήτρη σ ευχαριστώ!!!!!! Πάντα με τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση και σωστές θέσεις!!!   

Θα το εξετάσω στο μέλλον, ετσι και αλλιώς ειναι νιάνιαρα ακομα!!!! Απο του χρονου οι έρωτες!!!! *  :Anim 59:

----------


## xarhs

α ρε δημητρη το εχεις ψαξει αρκετα το θεμα.................. 

η ασπρουλα στα καλυτερα χερια εχει παει

----------


## Gardelius

*Σημερινή ωοσκόπηση ...... με σιγουριά 5/6 !!!! Νομίζω ειναι πολυ καλα!!!! Όπως καιτην πρωτη φορα!!!! τωρα με μεγαλυτερη προσοχή και εμπειρία θα πανε ολα καλύτερα!!!! 

οδυσσέας ...... είχες δίκιο!!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα νεα!! καλη συνεχεια!! φιλε.  :winky:

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο Λιακο αντε με το καλο.....!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Σημερινή Πρώτη "Άφιξη" !!!!! 

*

----------


## NIKOSP

ετσι μπραβο καλη συνεχεια Λιακοοοοο.....!!!!!
Τα εχεις κοιταξει αν ειναι ολα ενσπορα?

----------


## teo24

Αντε με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από NIKOSP


ετσι μπραβο καλη συνεχεια Λιακοοοοο.....!!!!!
Τα εχεις κοιταξει αν ειναι ολα ενσπορα?



Έχω σίγουρα 5/6...!!!! Ελπίζω σε αυτά!! Ας ειναι γερά και να πανε ολα καλα!!!! Μια χαρα ειναι!!!!*  ::

----------


## olga

Με το καλό και τα υπολοιπα! Να το χαίρεσαι!

----------


## orion

φτού φτού  :winky:  με το καλό

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από orion


φτού φτού  με το καλό


Πατρίδα σ ευχαριστώ!!! και εσυ να χαίρεσαι του Πρωταθλητές σου!!!*  :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Λιακο !

----------


## geog87

σημερα ειχα και εγω μια αφιξη Ηλια...σημαδεψε το να τους κανουμε ιδια μερα γενεθλια!!!χαχαχαχαχα και οποτε θες μπορουμε να μετρησουμε τα τσουτσουνια τους να δουμε ποιο απ τα δυο εχει μεγαλυτερο ... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Gardelius

> σημερα ειχα και εγω μια αφιξη Ηλια...σημαδεψε το να τους κανουμε ιδια μερα γενεθλια!!!χαχαχαχαχα και οποτε θες μπορουμε να μετρησουμε τα τσουτσουνια τους να δουμε ποιο απ τα δυο εχει μεγαλυτερο  ..  χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Ναι ε   ..... ?    :Jumping0046:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> σημερα ειχα και εγω μια αφιξη Ηλια...σημαδεψε το να τους κανουμε ιδια μερα γενεθλια!!!χαχαχαχαχα και οποτε θες μπορουμε να μετρησουμε τα τσουτσουνια τους να δουμε ποιο απ τα δυο εχει μεγαλυτερο... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Ωραία ιδέα  .

Εγω λέω να το καθιερώσουμε και σαν διαγωνισμό στο Φόρουμ κάθε μήνα .         ::

----------


## ninos

μπραβο Ηλια!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλησπέρα!!!! Χθές και σήμερα είχα ακομα 2 αφίξεις!!!! Λογικά μέχρι αύριο περιμενω και τον 5ο!!!!!! Όλα ειναι καλα μλεχρι στιγμής. Φωτό στο εγγύς μέλλον!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*Σήμερα είχα την "τελευταία" άφιξη,... εχω ένα ακόμα αυγο...


Μπορεί και να ειναι ενσπορο, θα δούμε!!! 

Προς το παρων ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος με το Βενιαμίν να είναι υπο την προστασία μου έναντι του <<γίγαντα>> πρωτοτόκου αδερφου του! 
*







*
Ελπίζω ολα να πανε καλα με το τάισμα και να μην ερθω στην θεση  Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*

----------


## jk21

αντε μπραβο ,γιατι σε εβλεπα με αγχολυτικα   :: 

αυριο με το καλο και το επομενο ,να κανουμε παρτυ !

----------


## Gardelius

*Μακάρι να έχω 6/6!!!!! Και να πανε ολα καλα!!! Μονο παρτυ,...? Και λίγα λες!!!! Θελω και παλι να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους!!!! 

Ιδιαίτερα τον φίλο Geam για την μανα "υπόδειγμα" που μου χαρησε .....*

----------


## lagreco69

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Ηλια με το καλο!! και το εκτο αυριο.

----------


## Gardelius

> Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Ηλια με το καλο!! και το εκτο αυριο.


*Σ ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη! Και σε σενα εύχομαι 6/6 με το καλο......
*

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο να σου ζησουν , με το καλο και το εκτο !

----------


## NIKOSP

Παμε γερα Λιακο....σου ευχωμαι να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

να σου ζησουν φιλαρακι και με το καλο στο κλαρι ολα.

*μην τους βγαζεις το νημα απο τοσο νωρις. :winky:

----------


## ninos

ωραια κ περιποιημενα  :Happy:

----------


## geog87

τρελανε μας!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*
Σας ευχαριστώ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!! Και στα δικα σας πουλακια (αλλοι σε αναπαραγωγη, αλλοι τελειωσαν) να πανε ολα καλα και να ειναι με υγεια! 






 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από οδυσσέας


να σου ζησουν φιλαρακι και με το καλο στο κλαρι ολα.

*μην τους βγαζεις το νημα απο τοσο νωρις.


Κώστα ειλικρινα δεν θα το εκανα τοσο "νωρις" .... αλλα αν δεις τις φωτο στο #191 μου φανηκε λιγο "ατσαλη" η φωλια...

Σκεφτηκα οτι θα ειναι πιο ανετα και για τα μικρα, αν εχουν χώρο. Ελπιζω να ειναι τώρα λιγο καλυτερα.
*

----------


## Gardelius

*Όλα βαίνουν καλώς ως τωρα,..βέβαια με λιγο << θεϊκή παρέμβαση >>  Εννοώ ότι τον Βενιαμίν τον έχω βοηθήσει με λίγο κρεμούλα !!!!*  ::

----------


## xarhs

τωρα ηλια τα μικρα ειναι πολυ μικρα οποτε με το προβλημα δεν πρεπει να επεμβενεις , μονο αν καποιο το βλεπεις οτι δεν ταιζεται καθολου, και ειδικα το βραδυ.

να σου ζησουν ολα τα μικρα..!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> τωρα ηλια τα μικρα ειναι πολυ μικρα οποτε με το προβλημα δεν πρεπει να επεμβενεις , _μονο αν καποιο το βλεπεις οτι δεν ταιζεται καθολου_, και ειδικα το βραδυ.
> 
> να σου ζησουν ολα τα μικρα..!!!!!!!!


*Φυσικά και το είδα ,... δεν κάνω οτι μου κατεβει .... ο "**Βενιαμίν" ήταν τελείως νηστικός.... και δεν ειχα σκοπο να τον αφήσω! Τωρα είναι κομπλέ!!!*

----------


## xarhs

ωραια......... προσεχε τα εχεις και μπολικα...!!!!

εμενα το ζευγαρι που χε τοσα δυο φορες φετος τα ταιζε ολα μονο του , εγω δεν ταισα ουτε μια φορα... 

να ξερεις ηλια οτι την πρωτη εβδομαδα ο οργανισμος ειναι πολυ ευαισθητος. οτι κανεις με πολυ προσοχη

----------


## οδυσσέας

Ηλια οποτε και οσες περισσοτερες φορες την ημερα μπορεις, να ξεπλακωνεις το μικρο και να το βαζεις πανω απο τα αλλα για να τρωει πρωτο.

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια οποτε και οσες περισσοτερες φορες την ημερα μπορεις, να ξεπλακωνεις το μικρο και να το βαζεις πανω απο τα αλλα για να τρωει πρωτο.


*Κώστα, πίστεψε με το έχω κάνει και πάλι το μεγαλύτερο αδέρφι του,.... το πλακώνει... φιλε δεν μπορω να βλεπω τελειως αδειο τον προβολο...εσύ ξέρεις καλα.

Είναι εμφανής η διαφορα μεγέθους...
*

----------


## Gardelius

Όλα βαίνουν καλώς έως και σήμερα 6η μερα!!! Ο Βενιαμίν έχει ¨παρει μπόι¨και θα τα καταφέρει στο τέλος!!  :Anim 63:

----------


## geam

μπράβο φιλαράκι!!!!!!! ασε τος ευχαριστίες και ξεμάτιαζε τα μικρά...
 :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Μεγαλώσαμε και " κλείσαμε " μια βδομάδα!!! 
*

----------


## NIKOSP

πωπωπω....ομορφιες!!!! Με το καλο και στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ καλα , να σου ζησουν !
Ευχομαι με το καλο στο κλαδι

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι Λιακο ! τι ταιζεις και εχει το ενα σκουρο στον προλοβο;

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## geog87

Ηλια να σου ζησουν!!!!το νημα το εβγαλες???

----------


## lagreco69

Να σου ζησουν!!! Ηλια με το καλο!!! ολα στο κλαδι.  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια να σου ζησουν!!!!το νημα το εβγαλες???


_
Ναι φιλαρακι, αυτη τη γεννα το εβγαλα "νωρίς"...._  :Character0005:

----------


## Gardelius

_Πολύ "βολτάρει" η μαμα σ αυτη τη γέννα,.... δεν ειναι αδιάφορη,..

Καμια ιδέα,..?

Ίσως να ειναι και η ζεστη...._  ::

----------


## jk21

> _
> 
> Ίσως να ειναι και η ζεστη...._


οπως ακριβως το ειπες .ετσι κι αλλιως απο την 8η μερα ξεκινα τις βολτες ακομα και με κρυο ,πολυ περισσοτερο τωρα 

σε ενα γνωστο μου η μαμα καρδερινα ειναι ολο βολτες ,αλλα απο ταισμα στο φουλ !

----------


## xarhs

παιδια εγω το βραδυ φοβαμαι καμια φορα μην μεινει εξω και ας ειναι μεγαλα τα μικρα...... την βαζω εγω στη φωλια  οταν κανει κρυο

----------


## Gardelius

_




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από xarhs


. ....την βαζω εγω στη φωλια  οταν κανει κρυο


Πως το κανεις αυτό ?? μη μου πεις οτι κάθεται ....
_

----------


## Gardelius

_Καλησπέρα!!! Παίδες τα 2 σκουρόχρωμα "σαλιαρίζουν".... ήμουν σίγουρος γι αυτά οτι ειναι αρσενικά!! Τα αλλα είναι κοριτσάκια!!

Υ.Γ._ _Αυτά απο τη πρωτη γεννα!!!_  :Cool0037:

----------


## xarhs

> _
> 
> Πως το κανεις αυτό ?? μη μου πεις οτι κάθεται ....
> _


την διωχνω να παει στη φωλια και κλεινω το φως.......  οταν κλεινω το φως τις περισσοτερες φορες μπαινει στη φωλια

----------


## Gardelius

_Σήμερα 12η μερα, όλα βαίνουν καλώς!!! τα μικρούλια είναι σε πολύ καλη κατάσταση και ο "Βενιαμίν" έχει πάρει τα "πανω του"!!!!!_  ::

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## xarhs

πανεμορφα ολα τους...!!!!!

να σου ζησουν και να ειναι γερα...!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*17 ημερών!!!

*

----------


## nikoslarisa

> *17 ημερών!!!
> 
> *


μπραβο.πολυ ομορφα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Μπραβο ρε Ηλια!!!
Ομορφα και ωραια ολα! να τα χαιρεσαι ...

Και αν καταλαβα καλα, εκεινο το κιτρινακι, πρεπει να ειναι ο τσιλιαδορος της παρεας  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραιος Ηλια!! με το καλο, ολα στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Και αν καταλαβα καλα, εκεινο το κιτρινακι, πρεπει να ειναι ο τσιλιαδορος της παρεας


*Παίδες ευχαριστώ!!!!!! Ναι Γιώργο καλα κατάλαβες!!!! Και επίσης ο καπετάν - φασαρίας!!!*

----------


## Gardelius

*Μια " Οικογενειακή " *  ::

----------


## geog87

πολυ κιτρινο ρε φιλε...χαχαχα πανεμορφα Ηλια!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Απ ολα εχει ο μπαξες!!! χαχαχα*

----------


## jk21

Aντε να κλαρωσουν ολα με το καλο Ηλια !!!

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν , ειναι super !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

να σου ζησουν φιλαρακι. 

*εγω στην θεση σου δεν θα κρατουσα κανενα απο τα ασπρα. πρωτα θα κραταγα τα σκουρα και μετα τα κιτρινα :winky: .

----------


## xarhs

πανεμορφα ηλια...!!!!!!!!!

εγω στη θεση σου θα κραταγα  ασπρα κιτρινα  , αντε και ενα σκουρο....

----------


## Gardelius

> να σου ζησουν φιλαρακι. 
> 
> **εγω στην θεση σου δεν θα κρατουσα κανενα απο τα ασπρα. πρωτα θα κραταγα τα σκουρα και μετα τα κιτρινα*.


Σ ευχαριστώ πολυ φιλαρακι!!!! Δεν έχω ακόμα καταλήξει τι θα κρατήσω,...σιγουρα πάντως ενα από τα 2 σκουρα με λευκο (ειναι και κίτρινο στα φτερά,..αρα υπολειπόμενο..) θα το κρατήσω γιατί ειναι και αρσενικό! :winky:

----------


## orion

φτου φτου... πανδεσία  :winky:  το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν είναι TIMBRADOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  :Anim 18:

----------


## Gardelius

> φτου φτου... πανδεσία _ το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν είναι TIMBRADOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS_



Γιατί ρε φιλαράκι!!!!!!! Έχουν "αίμα" από τιμπραντο!!!! απ την πλευρά της μαμας!!!!!! Ενδέχεται τα αρσενικα να έχουν νότες??  :Confused0006:

----------


## panos70

Ηλια να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου ειναι ολα γερα,και γρηγορα στο κλαρι,τωρα το ποια θα κρατησεις ........καλυτερα ολα  η οποια σου κανουν περισσοτερο κλικ

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο ηταν απο τους πρωτους που θα ειχαν καποιο πουλακι μου ,αλλα μου κανε τον δυσκολο ... τελικα και αυτος σε τιμπραντο θα τα καταληξει και να μου το θυμηθεις .Θυμαμαι και καποιο αλλο καλο φιλαρακι εκ βορειου ελλαδος που κοιταγα για μηνες να τον πεισω να αφησει τα χρωματος και τελικα το εκανε και αυτος  :wink:   (αλλα προτιμησε << βορεια >> πουλια να λενε παχυ το Λ   ::   )

----------


## orion

> Χρηστο ηταν απο τους πρωτους που θα ειχαν καποιο πουλακι μου ,αλλα μου κανε τον δυσκολο ... τελικα και αυτος σε τιμπραντο θα τα καταληξει και να μου το θυμηθεις .Θυμαμαι και καποιο αλλο καλο φιλαρακι εκ βορειου ελλαδος που κοιταγα για μηνες να τον πεισω να αφησει τα χρωματος και τελικα το εκανε και αυτος   (αλλα προτιμησε << βορεια >> πουλια να λενε παχυ το Λ    )


Μικρός είναι ακόμα... θα μεγαλώσει και θα μάθει...  :Happy0045: 
Εγώ του είπα αν τα διώξει όλα και κρατήσει την μαμά που έχει θα φροντίσω να του βρω έναν καλό μπαμπά... αλλά μόνο τότε... αλλιώς το μπαστάρδεμα δε το εγκρίνω ούτε και το αχταρμας εκτροφή...  :winky:  (σπόντα ήταν αυτό)  ::

----------


## orion

> Γιατί ρε φιλαράκι!!!!!!! Έχουν "αίμα" από τιμπραντο!!!! απ την πλευρά της μαμας!!!!!! Ενδέχεται τα αρσενικα να έχουν νότες??


σίγουρα θα έχουν ντο-ρε-μι κλπ κλπ κλπ βεβαίως βεβαίως   ::

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*              Χρηστο ηταν απο τους πρωτους που θα ειχαν καποιο πουλακι μου ,αλλα μου  κανε τον δυσκολο ... τελικα και αυτος σε τιμπραντο θα τα καταληξει και  να μου το θυμηθεις .Θυμαμαι και καποιο αλλο καλο φιλαρακι εκ βορειου  ελλαδος που κοιταγα για μηνες να τον πεισω να αφησει τα χρωματος και  τελικα το εκανε και αυτος   (αλλα προτιμησε << βορεια >> πουλια να λενε παχυ το Λ    )


 χα χα χα χα χα χα αυτο παει σε μενα  :Happy0045:

----------


## jk21

<< ναι γεια >>  που ελεγε καποτε και μια πατριωτισσα σου !

----------


## Gardelius

Αφήστε τα <<τιμπραντα>> εκει που ειναι!!!! Τα πουλακια μου ειναι μια χαρα και προς το παρων δεν τ αλλαζω με τιποτα!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

ηλια.......... μαζι σου..!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

τσ τσ αυτο το παιδι ... αγυριστο κεφαλι .Χειροτερος και απο μενα !!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Πάμε για "νέο φωτό-υλικό" απο τα μικρά (δηλ. ο μεγάλος ο κιτρινουλης ειναι αισίως 24 ημερων!!!)...... τα αδερφάκια του όπως φαίνεται έχουν μικροδιαφορές!!! ::

----------


## Gardelius

Άλλη μια *Κόκκινη - γραμμή !!! 

**Είχα αποφασίσει να μην παω σε τριτη γέννα......

*Όμως .... άλλαξα γνώμη και σήμερα εχει το 5ο αυγο! Μάλλον αλλο ένα θα εχουμε αύριο, ενω εχει ηδη ξεκινήσει κλώσημα απο το 4ο!!!!

Ωοσκόπηση δεν εχω κανει ακόμα αλλα εχω ενα προαίσθημα για αλλα 3 το πολυ μικρα,,.... τι να κανω ο έρμος πατέρας!!!  :Anim 59: 

Υ.Γ. Geam (Γιώργο) ουτε κουνέλα να μου έδινες!!!!  :Happy0045:

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!! και η τριτη, ευχομαι φιλε! μονο να μην εχεις θεμα με την υγρασια και την πτεροροια των γονιων. 

Πανεμορφα!!! τα μικρα σου, να τα χαιρεσαι!!! 

Ξερεις ποιο ζαχαρωνω ε?  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*jk21* ξέρεις τι έχει μεσα στην κόκκινη αυγοθήκη??? **




> Ξερεις ποιο ζαχαρωνω ε?




Για πες,....  :Party0035:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Για πες,....  by* Gardelius*


το λευκό, το λευκό .... γωνία αριστερά πρώτη φωτό !!!
Μέχρι κι εμείς το μάθαμε Δημήτρη!!!

Θα μας πάρεις όλα τα πουλιά, τα lovebirds του Νίκου, τα καναρίνια του Ηλία....

----------


## Efthimis98

* *Πολύ όμορφα τα μικρά!!!
   Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!*

----------


## Ρία

αυτός ο κίτρινος με την καφέ τουφα, φαίνεται πολύ τυπάς!  :Cool0037:  γκάνγκστερ...

να σου ζησουν!!

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe) ποστ 254*

----------


## Gardelius

*ΔΕ* χρειάζεται να σου πω τι γίνεται από αποδοχή,......

Για την ακρίβεια η συγκεκριμένη της παραπάνω φωτο εχει <<τελειωσει>>

Οποτε και πηγα σε <νέο> σακουλάκι (400 γρ.) απο κατάψυξη .... 

Τρίψαμε στο μουλτι και 2 κρόκους σφιχτοβρασμενου αυγου,...και το αποτέλεσμα είναι μια αυγοθήκη + την μερα!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Για πες,....


Το λευκο κυριαρχο, πολυ ομορφο καναρινακι!!  φιλε Ηλια.  :Happy:  





> το λευκό, το λευκό .... γωνία αριστερά πρώτη φωτό !!!
> Μέχρι κι εμείς το μάθαμε Δημήτρη!!!


Γεια σου βρε Ευθυμη! γατονι εισαι. 




> Θα μας πάρεις όλα τα πουλιά, τα lovebirds του Νίκου, τα καναρίνια του Ηλία....


Μην με καρφωνεις βρε, εχω σκοπο να εμφανιστω καποια στιγμη.. με το κλουβι εξω απο την πορτα των σπιτιων τους, να πω μια καλησπερα.  :wink:

----------


## Ρία

άδειο κλουβι φυσικά!! να ξέρουμε κ τι λέμε!

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι βρε Ρια παρεξηγηση! χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!! 

Εχω σκοπο να βαλω τον Ηλια στο club των παπαγαλων! 

Ο Νικος εχει απο ολα! αλλα οτι θελει μου λεει.  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

οοοοοο!!! ο Ηλίας στο κλαμπ των παπαγάλων;;; δεν άντεξε τελικά;;;

----------


## Ρία

*ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ JK ΜΕ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟ!!!! ΤΕΛΟΣ!!*

----------


## jk21

ο jk εχει ηδη δυο νεους δικους του παπαγαλους ,απο αυτους που και ο Ηλιας θα βγαλει συντομα 


Λιακο το λακωνιζειν εστι φιλοσοφειν ... κανονισε !

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κατω τα χερια σου λαγκρεκο! εχεις ηδη πολλα. χαχαχαχαχχαχα :Happy0196:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> *ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ JK ΜΕ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟ!!!! ΤΕΛΟΣ!!*


Ζεις?? Jk21 ένας κρυφός εκτροφέας Cockatiels!!!

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχα!! όχι όχι!! δικους του παπαγαλους Νίκο!! όχι του Γιώργου!

----------


## Gardelius

Αυτά είναι τα δικά μου της 1ης γεννας!!! Και όλο μπερδεύω το κίτρινο στην ακρη των φτερών,.... ειναι ολα φορείς* Λευκου Κυριαρχου!!!!*  :: 
Αρα *ΝΙΚΟ* ετοιμάσου για ανταλλαγές!!!!!  ::

----------


## Gardelius

Καλοι και οι παπαγάλοι,...πανεμορφοι δεν λέω....

*αλλα......* **

----------


## NIKOSP

> Αυτά είναι τα δικά μου της 1ης γεννας!!! Και όλο μπερδεύω το κίτρινο στην ακρη των φτερών,.... ειναι ολα φορείς* Λευκου Κυριαρχου!!!!* 
> Αρα *ΝΙΚΟ* ετοιμάσου για ανταλλαγές!!!!!


Λιακο εσυ εισαι στον δρομο μου οποτε αν δεν ανεβεις Αθηνα πρωτος θα περασω εγω απο τα μερη σου και μεχρι την γιορτη σου θα το εχεις!!!! (Δωρο!)

----------


## Gardelius

Φιλαράκι ...καλοδεχούμενος!!!!! Θα χαρω πολύ!!!!!   ::

----------


## Ρία

τι gentleman!

----------


## Gardelius

> τι gentleman!


*Ποιος?? κ γιατί???*

----------


## Ρία

ένας! δεν τον ξέρεις!! χαχαχα
απλά αυτή η φάτσα με το καπελάκι με παρέπεμψε σε gentleman! δεν ξέρω γιατί  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gardelius

Ενός Μηνός ........  ::

----------


## geam

πανέμορφα Λιάκο,,,,

----------


## teo24

Γεια σου Λιακο με τις ομορφιες σου...

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

_




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Gardelius






Σημερα χωρισα 3 απ τα 5 μικρα !!! Ειναι μαζι με τον αδερφο (μεγαλυτερο) ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!!!!

Όσο για τ αυγα ? Ολα ασπορα...οποτε και την αφησα μια βδομαδα και τα πεταξα σημερα.
_

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερεις ποσο χαρηκα !!!!! πρωτη φορα χαρηκα τοσο για ασπορα αυγα .Δεν ηθελα να κουραστει το πουλακι ,αλλα δεν ηθελα να πω σε αλλον να σπασει αυγα που ισως ειχανε μεσα ψυχουλες .Εγω βεβαια αν δεν εβρισκα παραμανα θηλυκια σε εσωτερικο δροσερο χωρο ,που καθε χρονο κανει πτεροροια αργα τον αυγουστο και δεν εχει ξεσκιστει στις γεννες ,ισως και να το κανα

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπερα!!!! 3 μικρα ειναι ήδη απο χθες "μακρυα" απ τους γονεις και τα καταφερνουν μια χαρα!!! Τα αλλα 2 ειναι μαζι (ειναι και μικροτερα 2 μερες) και απο βδομαδα θα πανε μαζι με τ αδερφια τους!!

----------


## Gardelius

Σήμερα μπήκαν μαζι με τ αλλα αδέρφια τους και τα 2 μικρά!!! Έχουμε κατι "μικροδιαμαχες" αλλα οχι κατι το σοβαρό!!!!

*ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ! !  ! !*

----------


## jk21

να εχεις το νου σου Λιακο τις πρωτες μερες .Υπαρχει περιπτωση η διεκδικηση χωρου και τροφης ,να κανει καποια να στρεσσαριστουν .Αν μαλωνουν βαλε αρκετες ταιστρες και επιπλεον ποτιστρα .Προσεχε κατα το κουρνιασμα ,αν διεκδικουν καποια συγκεκριμενο σημειο

----------


## Gardelius

> να εχεις το νου σου Λιακο τις πρωτες μερες .Υπαρχει περιπτωση η διεκδικηση χωρου και τροφης ,να κανει καποια να στρεσσαριστουν .Αν μαλωνουν βαλε αρκετες ταιστρες και επιπλεον ποτιστρα .Προσεχε *κατα το κουρνιασμα* ,αν διεκδικουν καποια συγκεκριμενο σημειο



Από πλευράς φαγητού - νερού υπαρχει αφθονία!!!! Σ αυτο που αναφέρεις κατα την ώρα που σουρουπώνει και ετοιμάζονται να παρουν "θέσεις" ακούω κάτι αψιμαχίες!!! Θα το εχω στο νου,...  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

βαλε αν μπορεις μικρα πατηθρακια - κουνιασστρα περιμετρικα σε τακτες αποστασεις ,μικρου μηκους ωστε ν α  μην κλεινουν το χωρο .Σκεψου σαν πατηθρακια που να μην φτανουν στην αλλα μερια και να σταματουν λιγο μετα την εισοδο στο κλουβι (τα στηριζεις στα καγκελα με μεταλλικη ροδελα μεσα εξω και σφηξιμο της καμβιλιας με βιδα και αυτα στα καγκελα ...καπου υπαρχει και φωτο σε κατασκευη αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ... )

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

:Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0064:   !!!!

----------


## teo24

> βαλε αν μπορεις μικρα πατηθρακια - κουνιασστρα περιμετρικα σε τακτες αποστασεις ,μικρου μηκους ωστε ν α  μην κλεινουν το χωρο .Σκεψου σαν πατηθρακια που να μην φτανουν στην αλλα μερια και να σταματουν λιγο μετα την εισοδο στο κλουβι (τα στηριζεις στα καγκελα με μεταλλικη ροδελα μεσα εξω και σφηξιμο της καμβιλιας με βιδα και αυτα στα καγκελα ...καπου υπαρχει και φωτο σε κατασκευη αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ... )


Εδω κυριοι απ τον μαστο-Μητσο  

*Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!*

----------


## Gardelius

Θοδωρή σ ευχαριστώ φιλαράκι!!!!! Το έχω ήδη εφαρμόσει στη κλουβα περα ως πέρα!!! ειναι πολυ καλη η ιδεα του μπομπ - Μητσο- μάστορα!!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ ομορφα πουλακια , μπραβο να σου ζησουν !

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστω Ολους!!!!!!!! Για τα καλα σας λογια!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα! 4η και τελευταία γέννα..... απο <σπόντα> ....αλλα ειμαστε 1ος μηνα...και όλοι Υγιείς!!!!!!!!  :: 










Υ.Γ. Σας ευχαριστω όλους για την βοηθεια και τα ενθαρρυντικά λογια κατα την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο που πέρασε.....

----------


## lagreco69

Λιακο ειναι πανεμορφα!!! να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε.

----------


## Peri27

ρεεε ειναι τοσο ομορφααααα!!! Υπεροχα !! φτου φτου μη τα ματιασω!! Να τα χαιρεσαι  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Ηλια να τα χαιρεσαι ολα τα πουλακια σου και να σε γεμιζουν κελαηδισματα

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ ομορφα παντα τετοιες χαρες να εχεις !!!

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ *ΟΛΟΥΣ*!!!!!!!

----------


## teo24

Λιακο το παρακενες φετος με τις γεννες.Να τα χαιρεσε φιλε μου,ειναι πανεμορφα.

----------


## Gardelius

> Λιακο το παρακενες φετος με τις γεννες.Να τα χαιρεσε φιλε μου,ειναι πανεμορφα.


Ρε φιλαράκο ειχα πολυ ερωτικό ζευγάρι!!!!! τι να κάνω..... μανα απο το Geam και αρσενικό καλο διαλεχτό απο μένα!!!!   ::

----------


## Gardelius

*Μερικές φωτό.....*  :Happy0062: 


Η κουκλάρα του Νίκου.... πρωτη και καλύτερη!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Κουκλια Λιακο να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## euaggelia

πανεμορφα ειναι!!!!

----------


## euaggelia

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια!!! να ειστε καλα και εσεις να χαιρεστε τα δικα σας κουκλακια!!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Να τα χαίρεσαι Ηλία  ::

----------


## panos70

Ηλια πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι ολα τους

----------


## stylianos

Να σου ζησουν Ηλια, πολυ ομορφα ειναι.

----------


## geog87

Πανεμορφα Ηλια...να τα χαιρεσαι...αλλα αν δεν ταισεις ρουψεν ξεγραψε τα....χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

εσυ αν δεν μας πεις για το ρουψεν και την ομαδα σου θα σκασεις ... ( .... ο τελειος συνδιασμος  :Sick0020:   )

----------


## Gardelius

> εσυ αν δεν μας πεις για το ρουψεν και την ομαδα σου θα σκασεις ... ( .... ο τελειος συνδιασμος   )


Πές το ψεματα φιλε μου,... αλλα έχει καλο "δάσκαλο" ....!!!!  ::

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Είναι πολύ όμορφα, να τα χαίρεσαι Ηλία.

----------


## xarhs

> *Μερικές φωτό.....* 
> 
> 
> Η κουκλάρα του Νίκου.... πρωτη και καλύτερη!!!!


ειναι κουκλια ολα τους..!!!! φτου φτου.....

----------


## euaggelia

xaxaxxaxax!!!!!το καλυτερο καναρινακι πηρα!!!!!!ξεχωριζει αλλωστε !!!!!

----------


## Peri27

πωωππωπωπωπωπω κατι ομορφιες!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## serafeim

φτου φτου φτου....
αλλιως τα αφησα... αλλιως τα ειδα.. 
φτου φτου φιλε μου καλε Ηλια.. χαιρομαι πολυ για εσενα... 
ΠΑΡΑ πολυ....

----------


## gpapjohn

Φοβερό όλο το θρεντ! Συγκινητικό θα έλεγα.

Να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## Gardelius

> φτου φτου φτου....
> αλλιως τα αφησα... αλλιως τα ειδα.. 
> φτου φτου φιλε μου καλε Ηλια.. χαιρομαι πολυ για εσενα... 
> ΠΑΡΑ πολυ....





> Φοβερό όλο το θρεντ! Συγκινητικό θα έλεγα.
> 
> Να σου ζήσουν!


*
Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο σας ιδιαιτερως για τα σχόλια!!!!!

Να ειστε καλα!!!!!*

----------


## Anastasis

Μπραβο 8ιλε πολυ ωραια.Να τα χεραισε

----------


## fysaei

Κουκλάκια Ηλία! τόσα μωρά εδώ μέσα,έχω να ρίξω σοβαρή μελέτη ! ::

----------


## Bullseye

Να σου ζήσουν φίλε!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα σε όλους και Καλή Χρονιά !!!!

Εύχομαι εφέτος όλοι όσοι ζευγαρώσουν πουλάκια να έχουν μόνο

χαρές και να κλαρώσουν όλα τα μικρά τους. 

Η χρονιά που "έκλεισε" ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από επιτυχημένη 

για ένα "πρωτάρη" σαν εμένα, χρωστώντας πολλά στο *greekbirdclub. 

*Φέτος ξενικά μια νέα χρονιά με νέες* "**προκλήσεις" εκτροφικά 

*για μένα και ευελπιστώ να τα καταφέρω όπως πέρσι. *

Σας ευχαριστώ ΟΛΟΥΣ ειλικρινά μέσα από την καρδία μου 

για την υποστήριξη και τη βοήθεια !!!!


**Ραντεβού στο ......  " Η αναπαραγωγή μου 2014 "*  ::

----------

